# New 18" chrome wheels



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking to purchase these wheels, does anyone see any fitting problems especially in the rear without modifications. They both have front and rear offsets of 40.

- Staggered Set - 
(2) 18x8 Foose Speed Chrome 
(2) 18x9.5 Foose Speed Chrome
5 x 120mm with 40 mm offset


Recommended Tire Sizes 
Front Tires Rear Tires
235/40/18	- 265/35/18
245/40/18	- None

Can anyone give me some advise with this style of wheel.:cheers


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

*Any help would be appreciated*

Has anyone run these wheels before.


----------

